# VRT Fuel Pressure



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

hey guys i got a 98 vrt jetta and I put a fuel pressure gauge on the top fuel line that connects into the fuel rail and my question is, my reading is always 40, no matter if its wide open throttle or if im at idel, it goes up maybe two or three psi the most but usually always stays at 40, I know thats not right so did i put it on the wrong line or what? Whats wrong with this


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VRT Fuel Pressure (98rzvr6)*

I dont remember what mine is at idle but I know its 60psi or more at WOT


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VRT Fuel Pressure (KubotaPowered)*

im hoping to check mine this weekend.
i'll post up my results.


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: VRT Fuel Pressure (jhayesvw)*

think you have forgott to mount the vacum line to the btr


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: VRT Fuel Pressure (98rzvr6)*

here is some help from ALLDATA:
FUEL PRESSURE 
1 BAR=14.7PSI
Regulated Pressure 2.5 bar 

System Pressure 3.0 bar 

Residual Pressure (after 10 minutes) 2.0 bar 
Fuel Pressure Regulator and Residual Pressure, Checking :
The fuel pressure regulator controls the fuel pressure dependent upon intake manifold pressure.
Special tools, testers and auxiliary items 
VAG 1318 pressure tester 
VAG 1318/10 adapter 
VAG 1318/11 adapter 
VAG 1318/16 adapter
Test conditions :
Fuel pump delivery rate OK.
Test sequence :
WARNING: DO NOT smoke or work near heaters or other fire hazards when working on fuel system.
The fuel system is pressurized! Before loosening hose connections or opening the test connection, wrap a cloth around the connection. Then release pressure by slowly disconnecting the hose/fitting 
Disconnect test port plug -1- from fuel rail and connect pressure gauge VAG 1318 with adapter VAG 1318/10 and hose VAG 1318/1 to fuel rail. 
Fuel gauge valve must be closed, handle 90°to direction of flow (arrow). 
Start engine and run at idle speed. 
Check fuel pressure. Specification: approx. 2.5 bar (36 psi) .
Disconnect vacuum hose from intake manifold upper section at fuel pressure regulator (arrow). 
The fuel pressure must rise to approx. 3.0 bar (44 psi) . 
Switch ignition off. 
Check for leaks and residual pressure by watching pressure drop on gauge. 
After 10 minutes there must be a residual pressure of at least 2 bar (29 psi) .
If the residual pressure drops below 2 bar (29 psi) :
Start engine and run at idle speed. 
After the pressure has built up switch ignition off and at the same time clamp-off return line (with blue arrow) on fuel rail. 
Watch pressure drop on gauge.
If the pressure does not drop:

Replace fuel pressure regulator.
If the pressure drops again:

Check fuel pump check valve. 
Check hose connections, O-rings on fuel rail and fuel injectors for leaks. 
Check pressure gauge for leaks.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: VRT Fuel Pressure (98rzvr6)*

40 sounds about right. Mine stays about 40-45. I forget. I have a in-dash setup I put in. When I hit WOT it will go up a few psi but that's it.


----------

